# Geonaute Training Watches.....



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Morning all,

Just after a bit of friendly advice, anyone have one or have knowledge of the brand? Seems to be a French brand with no real UK specs or reviews, just a couple of marketing vids and a French manufacturers website! I know the price isn't all that but if it's cack I'd sooner know before!

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/swip-digital-watch-id_8291022.html

I'm a usual G-Shock fan boy but they don't really like chlorine/sweat as the strap has recesses and discolours, so found this one on the decathlon website as a 'chunky' black stand in!

I know they do more expensive ones with GPS or built in pedometer/altimeter/HRM but this fits the bill really.

Stab in the dark I know!!

Thanks,


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Don't really know anything about them.
It's just a watch isn't it? Or am I missing something?

£20 for a watch. Can't be bad.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Not seen these before, but worth a punt for £20 if you just need the time and a stop watch.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

I *strongly* recommend them.

My last cheap Geonaute watch lasted 5 years, in and out of water/pool/surfing, the strap went in the end but for €6 it was a good buy!

Check the strap length though as its replacement was too short so had to be swapped - my fault!

It´s still going strong as an emergency alarm clock!


----------

